# Bleeding gums while tug a waring?



## McCord6 (Sep 28, 2011)

I started playing tug a war with Caesar and noticed blood on the rope. I looked at his teeth and realized his gums are bleeding. Is that normal? He is 3 years old


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My pup sometimes cuts his gum with the a piece of the rope, or bites his tongue and makes it bleed. That could be what it is. Have his eating habits changed or has the vet ever said to watch the teeth for rotting? I would just keep checking it and see if its swells or looks sore.


----------



## McCord6 (Sep 28, 2011)

When we took him to the vet they said his teeth were beautiful. Only problem we have had with him is eating, he is a picky eater and so far Ol' Roy is all he would eat. Am going to try mixing another brand of food with the Ol' Roy and slowly adjust him to the new brand. Jason (my husband) want to try getting him into jumping but we want to make sure he is 100% before we start heavy training him.


----------



## Sugar and Spikes (Sep 7, 2011)

Ol Roy is about the worse dog food there is. Check out the ingredients on the label. He will eat anything if he goes a couple days without eating, trust me! I happen to like Diamond dog food and I am sure by now everyone is sick of hearing that! lol


----------



## McCord6 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sugar and Spikes said:


> Ol Roy is about the worse dog food there is. Check out the ingredients on the label. He will eat anything if he goes a couple days without eating, trust me! I happen to like Diamond dog food and I am sure by now everyone is sick of hearing that! lol


Yea I read that. I still have the big bag of IAMs and Gator likes that. Im putting the IAMs with Old Roys right now to get him used to the IAMs and slowly a lil at a time, use less Roys.


----------

